# Hairs/Pistils turning orange/brown too soon?



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 12, 2009)

Anyone have probs w/ the pistils turning orange/brown too soon? Im talking about orange pistils before the buds have fattened up hardly at all. What are the main causes of this? Is there any way to avoid this? 70% of pistils are already orange/brown and are hella long but still no amber trichomes and the buds are still really small , about the diameter of a dime/nickel.


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Aug 12, 2009)

Couls be your plant was pollenated.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 12, 2009)

na ,no males or herms around


----------



## moash (Aug 12, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> Anyone have probs w/ the pistils turning orange/brown too soon? Im talking about orange pistils before the buds have fattened up hardly at all. What are the main causes of this? Is there any way to avoid this? 70% of pistils are already orange/brown and are hella long but still no amber trichomes and the buds are still really small , about the diameter of a dime/nickel.


 give it time new white hairs should pop out...unless pollenated like stated above


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 12, 2009)

there at 55 days of 12/12 ( Nirvana Bubbilicious ). They took about 2-2/12 weeks to show sex after switching to 12/12 so maybe subtract about 2 weeks from the flowering time( really flowering only appr. 30 days ? ). They were topped/fimmed a few times and vegged for appr. 3 1/2 weeks.They were flowered under a 4 ft 6 lamp HOT5. I see mostly cloudy trichs and gave one last feed ( of 2 tblsp tiger bloom and 2 tblsp mollasses per gallon of water ) yestrday. Im going to final flush in 3-4 days.


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Aug 12, 2009)

So now you say 55 days in? That plant is almost done... Obviously the pistills will turn brown. And you said you have cloudy trichomes so in another 2 weeks you should see lots of amber. I really don't get the point of this. Your buds could be small for several reasons. Good luck


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 12, 2009)

It doesn't start from the time you see the hairs it's the day you switch the lights.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 12, 2009)

but its really a "grey area".. the buds are super small and not filled in or fat at all. I was thinking it may be because there just not ready yet because they took like 2 weeks to start flowering after flipping to 12/12 so maybe they are 2 weeks "behind" what I think they should be. So they could actually be 3 days away from chop instead of a week or so.. I do go by trichs, but this is one of those situations where things jsut dont match up.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 12, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> It doesn't start from the time you see the hairs it's the day you switch the lights.


I dont really agree with that.. Especially if the plants were immature ( no preflowers ) when u flip to 12/12. IMHO its actually from the time they show sex. But hell who really knows. A plant is gonna grow as slow or as fast as it wants to. It doesnt give a damn about breeders specs about flower times.


----------



## lostsoul420 (Aug 12, 2009)

have you started to use molasses or flush?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm growing 7 strains from TGA and he said all his times are from the switch not from the onset of pistals. I guess you need to ask your breeder..... Good luck.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have given a half of a dozen or so feedings with mollasses yes.. I gave a feeding of Tiger Bloom and Mollasses yesterday and I am pretty sure it will be the last feeding and I will start the final flush when the soil dries out.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 12, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I'm growing 7 strains from TGA and he said all his times are from the switch not from the onset of pistals. I guess you need to ask your breeder..... Good luck.


 
I understand that, but to me that just doesnt make as much sense as counting from the day sex shows after switching.Counting from the day of flipping leaves too many variables.. Some plants can show sex the next day while others can take 2-3 weeks before even showing sex after flipping.. So, to me, its way more exact to count it from the day you see pistils after flipping.. Iunno, maybe im just hard headed.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 12, 2009)

Im growing out 7 TGA strains and Sub said all his times are given in days of 12/12. Maybe your breeder is different. Maybe you should email him....


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 12, 2009)

as I said, I think those times are diff depending on when you flower.If you flower before preflowers show, then all bets are off as far as the breeders suggested flowering times are concerned IMHO.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 13, 2009)

Then I guess you answered your own fucking question and have wasted my time.....


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 13, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Then I guess you answered your own fucking question and have wasted my time.....


 

lol JERK

.


----------



## stickystink (Feb 22, 2011)

well i have noticed that my girl`s pistil`s turned brown/amber before the bud had even fattened, nothing was happenin to her in growth , she stopped dead at about 17" and there has hardly been any growth with the buds either, they feel hard and are very sticky the smell is ok, none of the hues of bubble-gum at all, when the lights of she smells great then, also the nuggets are very small, and the main colas are not full there are spaces in between , the thc looks nice and sugary too, i no that nirvana bubbilicious say that she is a small -medium , but she is just small, is this too small? i have a 250watt hps for flower in a 1x1x2 she is the only girl in there at the moment could this have affected her height?


----------



## stickystink (Feb 22, 2011)

1 of these pic`s is 11 days older then the other 2 can u tell, me neither really, the first 1 is the one 11 days younger


----------



## NecterSecter (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey I know this is an old thread but if you guys still on the forum can u let me know how it turned out. I am thinkin this is a phenotype of nirvana's bubbelicous. Cause I was lookin for a reason why my plant's pistils turned orange only about 3 weeks into flower, (since they grew pistils), and the plant stayed so much shorter then the others and it is covered in orange pistils, and the trichomes are all clear still. Guess wat this is also a Nirvana Bubbelicous plant. I searched orange pistils way too early and it seems 3 of us havin the same problem with the same strain. Did you guys end up chopping early, and did the buds turn out ok, also did they stay small till the very end?


----------



## bankheadstoner (May 31, 2018)

NecterSecter said:


> Hey I know this is an old thread but if you guys still on the forum can u let me know how it turned out. I am thinkin this is a phenotype of nirvana's bubbelicous. Cause I was lookin for a reason why my plant's pistils turned orange only about 3 weeks into flower, (since they grew pistils), and the plant stayed so much shorter then the others and it is covered in orange pistils, and the trichomes are all clear still. Guess wat this is also a Nirvana Bubbelicous plant. I searched orange pistils way too early and it seems 3 of us havin the same problem with the same strain. Did you guys end up chopping early, and did the buds turn out ok, also did they stay small till the very end?


I'm having some of the same issues . How did your plants turn out . Mine are turning orange and even if mine was pollinated I don't see seeds growing . If you still on this thread how did things turn out


----------



## Gabarram (Oct 6, 2018)

I have many orange-brown pistils in the middle of the flowering period more or less (5 weeks), no pollination though, it's indoor growing, I grew feminized seeds and some clones, no males or hermies as far as I can see here. I guess this could be related to a strain trait or day/night temperature difference.


----------



## CoyoteKen (Sep 10, 2020)

If anyone is still reading this I need some serious answers that I can't seem to find...I have a plant that vegged 3 mths and when I flipped her she had white hairs after 2 days and 4 days they are turning orange and gold...Is this part of pre flowering and it's the 4 tops closest to the light. The bottom grow sights seem normal. Not sure about the strain (seeds got mixed) . It's either mk ultra or some street brick weed. I know the mk ultra is full of orange hair. Enough that I plucked an entire bowl of orange hair when I had it. I'm hoping it's nothing, ' because it hasn't even started forming buds yet. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## TessaMaria (Sep 10, 2020)

Can you please post pictures? And describe your nutrients, grow medium and watering method please?
Thanks


----------



## CoyoteKen (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm using ff nutes... and I was told it was pre flowering and it was doing ok for a first grow. They aren't orange, but a couple look like they have a slight purple tint. (I'm also getting old and my eyes are shot..lol) But I didn't want to be rude and you might have suggestions... I have exactly 20 inches of head room in the grow tent and only 5 days into pre flowering.


----------



## TessaMaria (Sep 11, 2020)

Since you said the closest to the light are changing color, I suggest doing some training to bring them farther from the light, like use some wire and pull the branches over and tie them to the pot, I poke holes in my pot when I do this it helps to even out the Canopy and it will bring them farther from the light, thus preventing burn and allowing more room for growing. If they are this young and tall you must be doing something right! They will probably double in size (Provided the environment is good) by the time they finish growing so you will need that room in their area. If you can post pictures in normal lighting of the areas you are concerned about more people will chime in on suggestions. Its hard to tell whats going on with the purple light


----------



## Bizzy.Bopper.CMK (Mar 3, 2022)

The breeders give a flowering time as just a jumping off point. It's by no means exact. Your plant is ready when it's at peak potency which is when your trichomes are cloudy with the exception of a few sativas that dont always show ripeness while still on the vine. You'll start seeing a few amber before they're mostly/all cloudy. I try to take them with about 20% amber because I enjoy the sedative effect of the cbn.
As far as your pistils possibly turning too early, if that is the case (should start seeing a good bit turning around week 6)if its before then you may have your light too close or maybe you're foliar feeding when you shouldnt be. In regards to the size of your buds, the best help I can offer is to tell you it sounds like you're a bit new to this and you should seek out someone who's garden is looking how you want yours to look and ask them to teach you their program. Some dudes will be dicks and snub you, most will probably give you the basics of their regimen. Theres a whole bunch of great ways to produce some amazing flower and a while bunch of wrong ones too that will have you chasing your tail for months and years. 

If that's not the case maybe you need to holler at a different breeder. Some seeds are just runts or duds but if you ran a whole pack and theyre all producing small weak buds and you know from experience your regimen works, then that's your genetics all day. You'll never get anywhere with shitty genetics no matter what you do.


----------

